# Official Poll: What are the most rewarding parts of having your own herd?



## Support

Here on BYH, we often discuss the fun, funny, and sometimes scary moments that we have with our beloved herds. This got us thinking, what's really the most rewarding part of owning herds for the BYH members?

So, come on guys, vote for your answer now. After you vote, reply to this thread with the reason why you voted the way you did.

If your answer isn't listed, please reply and let us know what it is.


----------



## Nifty

Great poll! Choose all that apply!


----------



## peteyfoozer

A lot of what we raise goes in the freezer, but its a lifestyle choice too


----------



## Southern by choice

Meat, milk, eggs.... knowing where my food is coming from.
Despite the never ending work and the ups/downs they give a great deal. Somedays they are therapeutic, but always there is an appreciation for our herds and flocks, life without them would be boring.


----------



## Support

Providing our own food is really self-fulfilling. 

Great answers guys!


----------



## Jake

For packing while hiking, 2 make a weekend camping much better, they carry so I dont have to as much. And they are fun to have around. Long range is breeding a strain that is bigger and can carry more.


----------



## bonbean01

X 2 on what Southern posted, except we don't have any milk sheep.  Today it is bitterly cold and windy and of course water to sheep and chickens and keeping them clean and warm is exhausting, but taking care of them before ourselves does give a satisfaction and sense of well being that we otherwise would be missing.  We're getting older in our years, but our critters remind us we are not so old afterall...LOLOLOL...saving a newborn lamb when the ewe wasn't aware she'd given birth to a second one does much to raise adrenaline and seeing that little one now hopping and running with the rest is the ultimate satisfaction.  Come spring, my lawn chair will be out there just enjoying watching them and loving on them and just let the dishes pile up in the sink...waiting for chicks to pip their shells...I could go on and on, but think everyone on here already knows the joys and sorrows of this lifestyle!  Wouldn't trade it for huge bags of gold


----------



## taylorm17

Southern by choice said:


> Meat, milk, eggs.... knowing where my food is coming from.
> Despite the never ending work and the ups/downs they give a great deal. Somedays they are therapeutic, but always there is an appreciation for our herds and flocks, life without them would be boring.


 
Same here. We have dairy goats, market chickens, and egg laying chickens. I feel better eating food I know where it has been and know it has lived a good life! I also use my goats for 4-H showing!


----------



## npacynski

They help keep me sane!!


----------



## Southern by choice

npacynski said:


> They help keep me sane!!



Mine too... when they aren't making us crazy that is.


----------



## npacynski




----------



## dawnwinds58

Having my backyard herd also provides healthily raised meats with no steroids, antibiotics, nor GMO feeds used in their raising. It also means they are slaughtered with a kind, respectful hand with the least stress or pain possible. My food has a face. I have comforted it, loved it, caressed it, and treated it with care and compassion. No one could possibly be kinder to the livestock I have raised, or value the sacrifice of life as much as I do. My herd is 100% personal, and I'll keep it that way.


----------



## doohinkey

They give more meaning to my life and are a constant source of learning.  I love sitting outside and watching two kids practicing head butting one another and listening to the ducks, who sound like they just heard the best joke ever told.  I was able to get off high blood pressure meds and run a healthy low blood pressure and I give all the credit to the critters who make me laugh and make my life so much more stressfree and fun.


----------



## bonbean01

Yes...they keep me sane and at times insane...what could be better?


----------



## Southern by choice

I really like this thread.


----------



## Support

doohinkey said:


> They give more meaning to my life and are a constant source of learning.  I love sitting outside and watching two kids practicing head butting one another and listening to the ducks, who sound like they just heard the best joke ever told.  I was able to get off high blood pressure meds and run a healthy low blood pressure and I give all the credit to the critters who make me laugh and make my life so much more stressfree and fun.


----------



## ValiantFarmAz

My other... it gives me someone to talk to....


----------



## Southern by choice

ValiantFarmAz said:


> My other... it gives me someone to talk to....



   

Great "other"!


----------



## schmije

It makes me happy to give them treats and hay and to watch them play in the yard.  If I'm having a rough day, a visit to the critters makes me feel a little better.  I also enjoy teaching visitors about the animals and showing others how useful they can be.  

If I won the lottery I'd quit my job and expand my farm.


----------



## Southern by choice

schmije said:


> If I won the lottery I'd quit my job and expand my farm.



Me too!  Cattle, sheep, maybe a llama or two, definitely more goats and at least 3-4 more LGD's.


----------



## Hens and Roos

ValiantFarmAz said:


> My other... it gives me someone to talk to....



as long as they don't start answering


----------



## taylorm17

Southern by choice said:


> Me too!  Cattle, sheep, maybe a llama or two, definitely more goats and at least 3-4 more LGD's.


 
Same here. I'd get some horse and definitely more goats! and a really big barn with more chickens!


----------



## Support

Great answers peeps!


----------



## Farmin' Girl

Hens and Roos said:


> as long as they don't start answering



Ha ha ha.


----------



## Mike CHS

Hens and Roos said:


> as long as they don't start answering


 
I have a parrot that gives enough back talk for the whole family.


----------



## Queen Mum

Hens and Roos said:


> as long as they don't start answering



Mine answer me all the time...  they talk back and they discuss things with me endlessly.  We have many fine discussions.


----------



## goatgurl

I provide for them and they provide for me and others.  I love them, they love me.  they keep me grounded.  don't know what i would do without them.


----------



## BantammChick

I picked all of them!


----------

